# Prong Collar Problem



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

When I took Varik back to training, a trainer recommended a prong collar for him (he was pretty excited to see all the dogs/people and was doing some lunging/tugging while we were standing). I have no problem with a prong, HOWEVER, the stupid thing (or stupid me, I'm okay with either) pops off quite often. As in 2-3 times during the hour long class. Reconnecting it, you can see that it's going to immediately slide back out. I don't know what the problem is and have no experience with prongs as he's the first dog I've had to use one with! It was put on prob mid-neck by the trainer, and later the next week, I removed a link and moved it up higher, hoping the sprung link was the problem. However, it's doing it again and he seems very bothered by it being even up that high (2-3 inches below his ears). He tilts his head to the side, wants to scratch at it and seems unhappy with it (except when he's busy ignoring me to watch the other dogs).

Anyone have any insights? This is a collar that was purchased at the training club so I'm not sure of the brand.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe try a different collar? That is what I would do. The two prong collars that I have are difficult to get on and off without a lot of squeezing. The links shouldn't be sliding around.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Herm Sprenger prong collars are the best. I have never had it come off my girl. I purchased a petsmart prong collar and was constantly coming apart. Also avoid quick release prong collar. good luck!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

2 words... Herm Sprenger. They are the best. (just google the name)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is true. And they are much easier to put on. Don't bother with the quick release. Fitting the prongs in the metal plate is easy and I have never had that style pop off.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

The collar may be too big. A prong collar is not meant to hang loosely from the neck. 
Here is an example:
http://www.schutzhund-training.com/images/p5.jpg


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My guess is it's too big. I've had two prong collars come off dogs and both were Herm Sprenger collars (both properly fitted). I also have an HS with a quick release and I've never had the quick release fail, but it's kind of a pain and just makes putting the collar on even more complicated despite the "quick release" (almost impossible to do with gloves on). The pet store brand prong collars I have actually "pinch" tighter, it's harder to get them on/off so they don't pop apart.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Liesje said:


> MyThe pet store brand prong collars I have actually "pinch" tighter, it's harder to get them on/off so they don't pop apart.


 
Brittle metal with no spring in it doesn't stop the collars coming apart, the big wire loops at the side are the weak point and where these cheap collars pop open on a very regular basis. The brittle metal causes them to just snap too, your 'pet store' brand collars are not worth a recommendation, that's what the OP has and that's what he's having a problem with.

Do you check and maintain your HS collars?

If the links seem a little loose, just unclip it, put your thumbs between the prongs and pull them apart a little more, that's all there is to it.

It amazes me how few people properly maintain their equipment and can't understand why it's going wrong. I've never had a collar come apart, ever. I've had loose links, and sorted them out, problem solved before there was ever a problem.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I had read that it might be due to its being too loose so I removed a link and it's a bit of a squeeze (literally) putting it on, even though I put it higher on his neck than it was previously. However, it does seem to bother him a lot more as I mentioned in my OP. It's not even directly behind his ears and still seems to realllly bother him.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Look at the ends of the prongs, chances are they're flat and have been chisel cut with burs on the edges...... that tends to be more bothering than how high up the collar is.

However, same as previous posters have mentioned, buy a decent collar. It won't fall apart and you won't have to size it so tight to try and keep it together. There are plenty of online stores in the USA selling Sprenger at reasonable prices. It's an investment in your dogs safety and well being.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I use mueller collars. Supposedly new alloy and the way of the future blah blah blah. Dunno how true that was but the boss man likes them and they haven't failed yet. As a precaution I use a slip collar aka nylon choker aka dominant dog collar and loop the leash or tab through the prong then the collar so if the prong fails the other collar is still there. That collar won't fail unless the dogs head comes off and if that happens there are other things to be worried about.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Re: Mueller prong collars - "Prong collars have shorter end connections and the same quality steel and chrome plating as the slip collars."

Mild steel with chrome plating......nothing new there. It won't out perform a stainless collar for weight, strength or longevity.

I can't tell from the pictures if the prongs are rounded or flat. The only difference I can see to a Petco collar is the big wire loops at the size are now small wire loops. That'll help them stay together because there's less of a pivot than having a long ended wire loop. Still, I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been leaving his flat collar on as a precaution. He's not aggressive, at the moment he loves all dogs/people, but doesn't need to run up to other dogs because THEY might be aggressive. I would be interested in seeing an illustration of the two collars connected as you mentioned, Bailiff, if you know of one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> Brittle metal with no spring in it doesn't stop the collars coming apart, the big wire loops at the side are the weak point and where these cheap collars pop open on a very regular basis. The brittle metal causes them to just snap too, your 'pet store' brand collars are not worth a recommendation, that's what the OP has and that's what he's having a problem with.
> 
> Do you check and maintain your HS collars?
> 
> ...


Huh? Why would one have to "maintain" a prong collar? lol I've had the pet store brand the longest and it works fine, it's not "brittle" (same metal/finish as two of my HS collars) and has never snapped/broken. The ends are rounded and smooth, not cut off. It was not a cheap collar. I don't know what you mean by "big wire loops". I use prong collars in certain types of training, it's not like the dog is wearing it for hours a day or I'm reaming on it nonstop. I get the exact same results whether I'm using the pet store collar or one of the HS collars, they both are good quality (I wouldn't buy something cheap/crappy) and do the job but regardless of the brand, the *fit* has to be appropriate.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar

The last picture has it although it's hard to see. Just put the prong on put the dominant dog collar on below or above it it doesn't really matter and put the leash on both the live ring of the prong and the ring for the dominant dog collar.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Basically, all you do it get an oversized slip collar which can't tighten to a smaller size than the prong collar. Then just clip both the prong live ring and the slip collar live ring together on the lead. The slip collar will drop way down the neck and be out the way of the prongs.

When you give a correction the prong collar will be doing the work because the slip collar is too big and can't tighten.

If the prong collar comes apart, when the dog rushes forward the slip collar will tighten and hold the dog back. It's like a safety wire.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Huh? Why would one have to "maintain" a prong collar? lol


*slap*

lol


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Right. Pretty much this^^


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Extra wide collar works as good, as the prong. Your puppy feels uncomfortable. Prong makes many dogs nervous, don't forget that it affects nervous system. It should never be used for anything else than correction of commands your dog knows really well.
Gorgeous Wide Leather Dog Collar for German Shepherd [C5###1070 Wide Leather Collar 2inch (50mm)] : German Shepherd dog harness, German Shepherd dog muzzle, German Shepherd dog collar, Dog leash, German Shepherd


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Seriously though, what are you doing with your prong collars? I've used some 20+ years old, they work fine. Put it on, use it, take it off. Do they have to be polished or something?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Really you're just on the lookout for bent links or wear and tear or bends that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A wide leather collar like the one linked above just makes lunging and pulling more comfortable - that is why agitation collars come big - to encourage lunging and pulling. The opposite of what the OP is trying to achieve. 

Galathiel - your collar issues are probably a collar quality issue more than a size issue. 

You could also just have a bad batch - when I was a helper in obedience classes, the trainer would order in HS prongs for the class members, and once he got in a bad batch - the collars just kept popping off like you mention. Had nothing to do with the dogs, or how tight or loose the collars were - somehow the metal used for the collars was softer than normal. 

The bad collars were returned and exchanged for good ones. Stuff happens.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Baillif said:


> Really you're just on the lookout for bent links or wear and tear or bends that shouldn't be there.


Gotcha, I guess for me that went without saying, but I don't use the same link to put it on and off every time so other than running over one link with a vehicle, I don't think I've ever had to replace one. In general, the pet store brand is "tighter". It's not an issue with certain links, it's just harder to put on/off than the HS ones, but the HS one I have now has that middle plate so the links face both directions and I like that better.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

In many, many years of training I've only ever seen a prong collar pop off twice. Once on one of our dogs and once on another dog at club training. In both cases, the link that popped open had gotten weakened and would no longer spring back into shape after being connected. Basically after years of being squeezed together to fit through the holes in the next link, it just stayed squeezed and so could easily slip back out.

This is the one area where prong collars should be checked and "maintained". It helps to always put it on and off using the same link, so that there is only one link getting wear and thus only one link you really need to keep an eye on and replace if it is wearing out. The newer HS with the metal plate make that a lot easier, both to put it on/off but also to know which link to keep an eye on.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll have one of the trainers check the collar then. Maybe it's just a 'bad' one and a replacement won't have the same issues. To me, it seems that the offending link has straightened a bit more than it should be so that it's more at a 90 degree. Otherwise, I'll see if I can return it and order one online. The collar is not too big .. it doesn't slip around, it stays put ... until it pops off.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If any of the links look "off", that could definitely be it!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We use a Secret Power/prong collar for Tess. The prong is stitched into a nylon cover, it cannot come loose. Adjust the size by the slide. It's a very nice looking, secure way to use a prong collar. We had it on her in the picture but didn't need to hook her up, it's lower on her neck in this picture.


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

Baillif said:


> I use mueller collars. Supposedly new alloy and the way of the future blah blah blah. Dunno how true that was but the boss man likes them and they haven't failed yet. As a precaution I use a slip collar aka nylon choker aka dominant dog collar and loop the leash or tab through the prong then the collar so if the prong fails the other collar is still there. That collar won't fail unless the dogs head comes off and if that happens there are other things to be worried about.


? now that was funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs always wear their flat collars, so rather than add a 3rd collar, such as what Leerburg refers to as a dominant dog collar, I use the short tab in this picture. One end is clipped to the flat collar, and the leash is attached to the prong and the other end of the tab. I have Leerburg leashes, and the tabs match nicely.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

HS prongs are the best. Make sure you're using a backup collar for just that reason. I use a fur saver when I use the prong and clip on both. The fur saver won't really tighten up and it wont' interfere with the prong, but if the prong fails, you don't lose your dog. 

I just bought a black prong and fur saver from HS, and I love them on my black shepherd! She's looking pretty sleek right now


----------

